# Evolution vs God



## scottmaciver (Aug 7, 2013)

I just finished watching Ray Comfort's new documentary Evolution vs God. I thought it was superb. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Branson (Aug 7, 2013)

I watched it. It's depressing and great all at the same time.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Aug 8, 2013)

scottmaciver said:


> I just finished watching Ray Comfort's new documentary Evolution vs God. I thought it was superb. Has anyone else seen it?



No but thanks for reminding me about it. Wanted to see this. 
Have they got it up on youtube?
* Not able to access this page on my iphone due to the poor 3G network here on the Island.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 8, 2013)

I just came to PB to ask the same thing, but you beat me!

I thought it was as well done as the others:

"180" - An award-winning documentary!
Genius The Movie
Evolution Vs. God - YouTube

But it does lead me to think about this question that I posed.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 8, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I just came to PB to ask the same thing, but you beat me!
> 
> I thought it was as well done as the others:
> 
> ...



In all of the above movies, Ray Comfort uses the same simplistic way of presenting truths to people. But when he uses this simplicity in regards to evangelism (as all Arminians do), he does it at the expense of vital truths concerning the atonement of Christ, namely, that He died for His people, and not for every head on this planet that has ever lived, and actually secured the salvation of the elect on the cross.

Is the Reformed gospel harder to explain than the Arminian gospel? YES. Is that a problem for God? NO. You see, we are so focused on getting certain kind of response from unbelievers by our evangelism, when we should just water the seed and let God give the growth, IF He so wills. And let us remember that whatever happens to the unbeliever to whom we explained OR TRIED TO explain the Gospel, it WON'T be in vain (nothing is vain that is done in the Lord's name -- sorry don't remember the verse of the Bible).


----------



## fralo4truth (Aug 8, 2013)

Anytime a video such as this comes out which deals a blow to atheism and/or evolutionism (and I have several of them) my concern is that they will attack it by saying the video was edited to include only that which the producer wanted, used cut-and-paste video to take stuff out of context, etc. Even if they did so in this case, I'm not sure how it would matter. Comfort asked some questions that were pretty cut and dry such as...

"Can you give one observable change of evolution from one kind to another?"

They could not.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 8, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 8, 2013)

I commend Comfort and Cameron in general for their contribution in bringing the law as the tutor back to the forefront of evangelism and in helping give people confidence in evangelism. His stuff on Hell's best secret is great and so is his explanation of trusting God like a parachutist trusts his parachute . I will admit some of their debates in the past were sad because they could not stand up to the intellects of the Atheists on their turf and Comfort and Cameron brought very simplistic versions of the cosmological and perhaps telelogical arguments for God if I remember correctly, but I still remember thinking at least they didn't back down and brought scripture. Ultimately this is where the necessity for presuppositional apologetics comes in. What Comfort has done for evangelism and with evidences to strength the faith of believers is great, but they should enter into apologetics with a presuppositional apologetic. I haven't seen the new video but it is on my list now.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 9, 2013)

I just watched it and it is very good. I understand the concerns about cutting and pasting, but i guess that's the balance between having something that engages our culture even minimally (definitely against relevantism). The truth is the atheists are always going to criticize that is their worldview and presuppositions to suppress the truth in unrighteousness; if anything this video is very encouraging for th christian community to see how atheists out there really are open to talk. And coming from someone who has done lots of street evangelism those sections toward the end where a couple of the guys said they think about death and spiritual things almost everyday, you will get that response very often on the streets. You will also get brushed off or cussed out, but you will see that here in America it is not as scary as your imagination makes it to go out and start talking to people anywhere, and remember yes we are to be missionaries in our workplaces and in our families but we are also to go out into all the world. Next time you have some free time instead of going golfing or to a movie or something maybe you'd want to go downtown and pray a bit or get a group of people and talk to some strangers, remember hell is real and God has called us to be vessels that bring His gospel to call home His elect. 

Also it must be said that up until about 15 mins into the film the inability of the Atheists to answer the question of providing one piece of observable testable proof for the Darwinian model of evolution in macro~evolution (one kind changing into another kind) and the look of consternation on their faces is at once a thing of hilarity and simultaneous sobering somberness. (the alliteration was unintentional) Definitely worth the time to watch it, even in spite of minor Arminian seepage or cut and paste scene changes. I still respect Ray Comfort a lot and expect to fellowship with him in glory for sure.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 9, 2013)

Isn't it amazing how brain-washed our society is?


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 9, 2013)

That.s why I was laughing hysterically while gently weeping simultaneously.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 10, 2013)

I would say it is almost impossible to watch TV or listen to the radio for one hour w/o hearing some direct or indirect mention of evolution as a fact. It was pumped into our heads as school children as fact and now we are reaping the fruits of a society drunk with a lie masquerading as truth. Thank God for His church.


----------

